# pensar + subjuntivo



## gvergara

Ola:

Me desculpem se esta pergunta ja tem sido feita muitas vezes... mas não sabia que as vezes o verbo _pensar_ pode ser seguido do subjuntivo... Acabo de ve-lo numa resposta a uma das minhas perguntas

_Não? Estou surpreso. *Pensei que fosse* bastante comum._

Neste caso, utilizariamos simplesmente o (imperfeito do) indicativo. Por que/ Quando se passa isso? Alem disso, ha outros verbos que aceiten ambos os modos (parece-me que supor e umo desses verbos, não e?) Desculpem tambem a falta de acentos, mas estou escrevendo num teclado alemão. Espero ansioso as suas respostas

Gonzalo


----------



## Sophie_C

É uma questão de concordância verbal:

Pensei (pretérito perfeito) que fosse (imperfeito conjuntivo) bastante comúm.
Pensava (imperfeito indicativo) que era (imperfeito indicativo) bastante comúm.


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> _Não? Estou surpreso. *Pensei que fosse* bastante comum._


Os verbos que exprimem uma convicção ou uma crença positivas podem vir no subjuntivo ou no indicativo.

No caso do exemplo que deu, penso que a justificação de se ter usado o subjuntivo é que indica que a referida condição já não é considerada verdadeira pelo locutor.

A propósito, em espanhol também é possível usar certos verbos que exprimem crença positiva no subjuntivo, além do indicativo.


----------



## gvergara

Outsider said:


> A propósito, em espanhol também é possível usar certos verbos que exprimem crença positiva no subjuntivo, além do indicativo.


 Sim, mas nao neste caso. Eu utilizaria definitivamente o indicativo . Alias, que outros verbos que exprimem crenca positiva podem se utilizar deste maneira?

Gonzalo


----------



## Outsider

Em português: achar, acreditar, julgar...


----------



## heresys

Olá a todos! Eu também tinha a mesma dúvida com *gvergara*, porque acabo de ler a frase "eu acho que as taxas sejam muito altas", mas não consigo perceber quando se pode usar os verbos como achar, pensar, julgar etc com o sunjuntivo (/conjuntivo) e a matização que então têm ... Vocês poderían me ajudar um pouquinho? Obrigadíssima!


----------



## uchi.m

heresys said:


> Olá a todos! Eu também tinha a mesma dúvida com *gvergara*, porque acabo de ler a frase "eu acho que as taxas sejam muito altas", mas não consigo perceber quando se pode usar os verbos como achar, pensar, julgar etc com o sunjuntivo (/conjuntivo) e a matização que então têm ... Vocês poderían me ajudar um pouquinho? Obrigadíssima!


O subjuntivo/conjuntivo é usado para exprimir incerteza, dúvida, hipótese, conselho e desejo (estes dois últimos, de forma indireta; a forma direta é com o uso do imperativo ou do condicional, entre outros tipos de construções).eu acho que as taxas sejam muito altas​As taxas são altas para você, pois você acha isso. É uma hipótese própria sua. Outras pessoas - os bancos, o Estado, por exemplo - sempre quererão taxas mais e mais altas. Taxa nunca é o bastante para eles, aliás...


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao nosso canto, Heresys! 



> pensar, julgar etc com o sunjuntivo (/conjuntivo) e a matização que então têm .




Deixa que digam, _que pensem_, que falem... 
Para _que julguem_ este povo em todo o tempo...


----------



## Audie

heresys said:


> Olá a todos! Eu também tinha a mesma dúvida com *gvergara*, porque acabo de ler a frase "eu acho que as taxas sejam  muito altas", mas não consigo perceber quando se pode usar os verbos  como achar, pensar, julgar etc com o sunjuntivo (/conjuntivo) e a  matização que então têm ... Vocês poderían me ajudar um pouquinho?  Obrigadíssima!


Olá, heresys. Não consigo pensar agora num exemplo em que o emprego do indicativo ou do subjuntivo vá alterar muito o  sentido de uma frase com verbos de opinião. Correndo o risco de ser  simplista, eu diria que talvez seja talvez mais uma questão de gosto  (corrijam-me, por favor!).
Tanto que, no exemplo do post inicial, eu diria da mesma forma _"Pensei que fosse bastante comum" _ou "_Pensei que era bastante comum._" Se há uma diferença de sentido aí, não percebo.
No seu exemplo ("_eu acho que as taxas sejam muito altas_"), sendo essa a frase inteira, eu escolheria o verbo '_estar_': "_Eu acho que as taxas estão/estejam muito altas"_. Se não, e há um complemento que não foi transcrito aqui, poderia até ficar com o '_ser_' mesmo, por exemplo: "_Eu acho que as taxas sejam muito altas para o trabalhador médio brasileiro"_.


----------



## englishmania

^ Que estranho. Eu *nunca* diria _Eu acho que as taxas sejam_....(soa-me muito mal/incorrecto! )* mas diria _Eu não acho que as taxas sejam_...


* Diria, no entanto, _espero/desejo _que as taxas _sejam... _


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> ^ Que estranho. Eu *nunca* diria _Eu acho que as taxas sejam_....(soa-me muito mal/incorrecto! )* mas diria _Eu não acho que as taxas sejam_...
> 
> 
> * Diria, no entanto, _espero/desejo _que as taxas _sejam... _


Eu também não diria (e também concordo com o uso com a negativa). Soa mal também pra mim. Só não sei se é incorreto. 
E quanto a
"_Eu acho/julgo/penso que as taxas estejam muito altas"_

Soa estranho a você (ou a outros)? Ou seja, é uma questão do verbo (ser ou estar) ou do modo (indicativo ou subjuntivo)?


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Eu também não diria (e também concordo com o uso com a negativa). Soa mal também pra mim. Só não sei se é incorreto.
> E quanto a
> "_Eu acho/julgo/penso que as taxas estejam muito altas"_
> 
> Soa estranho a você (ou a outros)? Ou seja, é uma questão do verbo (ser ou estar) ou do modo (indicativo ou subjuntivo)?



Telefonema:
A: Oi, a Luciana está?
B: Pera, eu *acho* que ela *está*... Lucianaaaaa!
...
Luciana: Oi [voz sensual ]​
Por que esse *está*? Será pelo fato de ser verbo de ligação?

Hipótese: orações subordinadas que tenham verbo de ligação ficam no modo indicativo, na fala. 

Verbos de ligação exprimem permanência e o modo subjuntivo não subjaz à permanência; pelo contrário, o modo subjuntivo exprime subjetividade, que é essencialmente depender de uma existência e, portanto, é efêmera.

Agora vai em campo, testa e prova!


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> "_Eu acho/julgo/penso que as taxas estejam muito altas"_
> 
> Soa estranho a você (ou a outros)? Ou seja, é uma questão do verbo (ser ou estar) ou do modo (indicativo ou subjuntivo)?



O que me soa mal é o uso do Conjuntivo em "Eu acho que as taxas  sejam...". Nem liguei ao verbo escolhido, apenas ao modo.


Outro exemplo:
Eu acho que és simpática. (diria)
Eu acho que sejas simpática. (não diria)

Eu não acho que sejas simpática. (diria)
Eu acho que não és simpática. (diria)
Eu acho que não sejas simpática. (não diria)


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> O que me soa mal é o uso do Conjuntivo em "Eu acho que as taxas  sejam...". Nem liguei ao verbo escolhido, apenas ao modo.
> 
> 
> Outro exemplo:
> Eu acho que és simpática. (diria)
> Eu acho que sejas simpática. (não diria)
> 
> Eu não acho que sejas simpática. (diria)
> Eu acho que não és simpática. (diria)
> Eu acho que não sejas simpática. (não diria)



E se for _achava_?


----------



## englishmania

Ai quando uma pessoa se põe a pensar muito na sua própria língua, às vezes quase dá em doida. 
Já não tenho a certeza de nada, mas diria que nesse caso os dois me parecem possíveis "Eu achava que eras/fosses simpática".

Entretanto, encontrei uma resposta no ciberdúvidas.





> Devo dizer: Acho que beleza é fundamental ou Acho que beleza seja fundamental?
> *Mira  ::  :: Brasil*
> 
> 
> [Resposta]
> 
> Vejamos, então, as frases:
> 1. Acho que beleza *é* fundamental.
> 2. Acho que beleza *seja* fundamental.
> 
> Na  frase a., temos o modo indicativo. Empregamos este modo verbal, quando,  geralmente, nos referimos a uma acção ou a um estado considerados como  reais, certos, quer nos refiramos ao presente, quer ao passado, quer ao  futuro. Por isso se costuma dizer que o modo *indicativo* é o *modo da realidade*.
> Diremos a frase a., se considerarmos essa afirmação como certa, real.
> Na frase b., temos o modo conjuntivo (*seja*).  Empregamos este modo, quando consideramos o que dizemos como uma  incerteza, uma coisa duvidosa, eventual, não determinada, ou até mesmo  irreal. Por isso se costuma dizer que o modo conjuntivo é o modo da  irrealidade.
> Se é a não-realidade que se deseja transmitir, diremos a frase b..
> Como vemos, ambas as frases são correctas. Dizer-se uma ou outra depende da intenção do falante.
> 
> 
> * J.N.H.  :: 02/11/1999 *
> 
> 
> ​


Segundo esta resposta, ambos os modos são considerados correctos. No entanto, a minha opinião não mudou. Isto é, o Conjuntivo continua a não soar bem aos meus ouvidos... Da minha boca não sairia a frase b (assim como está, na afirmativa).


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Telefonema:A: Oi, a Luciana está?
> B: Pera, eu *acho* que ela *está*... Lucianaaaaa!
> ...
> Luciana: Oi [voz sensual ]​Por que esse *está*? Será pelo fato de ser verbo de ligação?
> 
> Hipótese: orações subordinadas que tenham verbo de ligação ficam no modo indicativo, na fala.
> 
> Verbos de ligação exprimem permanência e o modo subjuntivo não subjaz à permanência; pelo contrário, o modo subjuntivo exprime subjetividade, que é essencialmente depender de uma existência e, portanto, é efêmera.
> 
> Agora vai em campo, testa e prova!


Luciana: Alô?
A: Oi, Lu...[voz triste, acabrunhada] É Vivi...Tudo bem...? [começando a chorar]
Lu: Oi, Vi! Tudo bem contigo?
Vi: Tudo...[já chorando e sem conseguir falar]
Lu: Eu *não acho *que *esteja *tudo bem, não. O que é que aconteceu?



englishmania said:


> Ai quando uma pessoa se põe a pensar muito na sua própria língua, às vezes quase dá em doida.
> Já não tenho a certeza de nada,


(2 membros) 

Pelo menos, achamos que com o verbo de opinião na negativa o subjuntivo/conjuntivo vai bem.


----------



## uchi.m

Audierunt said:


> Luciana: Alô?
> A: Oi, Lu...[voz triste, acabrunhada] É Vivi...Tudo bem...? [começando a chorar]
> Lu: Oi, Vi! Tudo bem contigo?
> Vi: Tudo...[já chorando e sem conseguir falar]
> Lu: Eu *não acho *que *esteja *tudo bem, não. O que é que aconteceu?
> 
> (2 membros)
> 
> Pelo menos, achamos que com o verbo de opinião na negativa o subjuntivo/conjuntivo vai bem.


Ah, você estragou minha história
Magoei  

Mas a Lu poderia dizer_ eu não acho que (*es)tá *tudo bem, não_, também. A não ser que a Lu seja a Audie, ou talvez Audie-like.


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Ai quando uma pessoa se põe a pensar muito na sua própria língua, às vezes quase dá em doida.


Por acaso isso foi uma indireta pra mim, é? Ham 
Eu sou doido mas sou feliz


----------



## englishmania

Não. Porque haveria de ser?
Era para mim, que, quanto mais penso, às vezes, mais confusa fico.


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Não. Porque haveria de ser?
> Era para mim, que, quanto mais penso, às vezes, mais confusa fico.


Ah tá. (Paranoia mode turned off)


----------



## Audie

uchi.m said:


> Ah, você estragou minha história
> Magoei
> 
> Mas a Lu poderia dizer_ eu não acho que (*es)tá *tudo bem, não_, também. A não ser que a Lu seja a Audie, ou talvez Audie-like.


A Lu, coitada, não é nem sequer Audie-like. Em casos assim, esta usa mais o indicativo. Só usei o subjuntivo para magoar você.


----------



## uchi.m

Ma óia? O encosto vai puxar teu pé à noite visse


----------



## Alexa1

Olá a todos!
Acabou de ler, num livro, a frase seguinte:
"*Pensei que *as portas de vidro da sala não *tivessem ficado fechadas* por dentro"
Acham que é correto?


----------



## uchi.m

Alexa1 said:


> "*Pensei que *as portas de vidro da sala não *tivessem ficado fechadas* por dentro"
> Acham que é correto?





Pensei que as portas não tinham ficado fechadas (indicativo/negativo)
Pensei que as portas não tivessem ficado fechadas (subjuntivo/negativo)
Pensei que as portas tinham ficado fechadas (indicativo/afirmativo)
Pensei que as portas tivessem ficado fechadas (subjuntivo/afirmativo)

Acho que está correto. Entretanto, também poderia ser usado o modo indicativo aqui.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, está correcto, Alexa1.


----------

